# Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel on dunlops



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

new set on tyre went on this week

polished and sealed alloys dressed tyres with my fav gel this morning

used the meguiars applicator pad on the walls, then brushed the flange shield,


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good fella :thumb:


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

Very tidy, how long does the glossy wet look last?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent stuff. Megs ETG is great gear. I suppose you'd get around two weeks worth of glossy-look out of each application.

I don't really know as I apply the stuff every weekend and it looks amazing all week.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Looks great!

The effect always lasts longer if you give the tyre walls a good scrub with an APC or degreaser before applying the dressing. 

We hardly get any rain out here and my tyres are good for up to 8 weeks after an application!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats some nice tyres there, i like the thread design and the finish on the tyres..

Mate where did you buy your tyres from, they look very nice, plus are those 17 or 18 inch tyres... how much are they each, quite expensive i assume.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

looks great..love the dunlop logo in the tread.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking good. 

ETG only lasts about a week with me, mind you, car does get cleaned about 3-4 times a week. The glossy look doesn't last long, but even when it's lost the gloss look, the tyres still have the clean new look.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I tend to use an old damp mf cloth & rub off the excess, leaving a less glossy finish. Still lasts a couple of weeks easily but i don't use my car very much to be fair. Excellent product though . And on another note, my mums new Polo came with Dunlop SP Sports (not those nice looking ones) and i must say, very impressed. Good tyres indeed.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good mate, i love megs endurance tyre stuff, love the smell of it to, hate washing it off my hands after though sand always forget to put gloves on lol which would save the hassle.

What paint have u used on youre calipers? i have some silver hammerite smooth but like the matt oem look yours have.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I am a huge fan of meg's endurance, just got some dodo tyre stuff, yet to try it thou :thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats some nice tyres there, i like the thread design and the finish on the tyres..
> 
> Mate where did you buy your tyres from, they look very nice, plus are those 17 or 18 inch tyres... how much are they each, quite expensive i assume.


i had the dunlop sp9000 before these, the sports max are what replaced the 9000

my local tyre supplier got and fitted these there 225 40 18 , £130 with vat each fitted etc

was going to put firestone on , but would not pop onto alloy at 90psi:doublesho ford and firestone go back to the model t

so went back to dunlop:thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Mike k said:


> Looking good mate, i love megs endurance tyre stuff, love the smell of it to, hate washing it off my hands after though sand always forget to put gloves on lol which would save the hassle.
> 
> What paint have u used on youre calipers? i have some silver hammerite smooth but like the matt oem look yours have.


thanks, like the smell to 

paint on calipers is smoothhhhhh hammer sliver, last painted 2 years ago


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

its my winter one lol i prefer rd50 tbh but it lasts longer in rain...


----------

